# Preppy satire before the OPH (pic)...



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's a great poster satirizing the whole preppy thing. What's particularly interesting is that it apparently dates from circa 1975, _before_ the OPH, if the following quote from "teleny" is accurate:

_Preppieism would have gone on its gently eccentric way had it not been for a pair of posters ("Are you a Preppie?" and "Are you a Preppette?") distributed around Northeastern campuses in and around 1975 by a pair of undergrads itching to break into the National Lampoon. To a populace weary of hippie squalor and campy drag-queen nostalgia, the couple seemed like a gentle breath of fresh air, and a year or two later, Lisa Birnbach, an aspiring advertising executive, wrote the [Official] Preppy Handbook, a book-length cheat sheet on how to dress, speak, eat, work, play, live and die in the manner of the Northeastern Establishment, touching off a firestorm of interest._

Do any members remember seeing these posters?
Does anyone have a copy of one?
Right now I'm trying to figure out what the text on the poster reads, but it's a slow go and the two large blocks of text on the left are virtually indecipherable. If anyone can provide the text or a clearer copy of the poster, please provide.

DocD


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Doc,
Hope someone can help you with this, this could be verry fun. Where did you run across this? 
Cheers


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I vaguley remember these styles of posters, there were more dealing w/ other styles of dress, etc. I think my parents had one for nerds  Anyway, I'd guess your best bet for one of these would be on ebay, good luck!

Brian


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

I certainly recall them from the very early 80's. There were many themes -- among my favorites was "Are You A Liberal?", which was quite a hoot. I do seem to recall that the preppie variant came first, but I could be wrong.


----------



## Larchmont (Jan 2, 2005)

My sister had that poster in our basement. Hanging next to it was a poster of a duck in "duck boots" - not LL Bean but some other brand.

Both posters are long gone, but she still has her collection of grosgrain ribbons.


----------



## LPinFla (Jan 7, 2005)

I also have a vague recollection of this. Besides Ebay perhaps a bookstore selling used books might have one.


----------



## Literide (Nov 11, 2004)

Frat house basements/archives might be a good place to start.

Is that a bullet hole on the left side?


----------



## Rocker (Oct 29, 2004)

Interesting - it looks like the guy is wearing the old style L.L.Bean blucher moc - notice the extra eyelets - (they may have called it something else back then becasue it was alittle different from the standard blucher). It used to be dark brown leather with the white rubber sole (like a Top Sider) but, of course, has the higher lacing and better fit. I loved those shoes - they were great - forgot I had a pair. I used to wear those (and still prefer the bluchers) becasue I considered Top Siders such a cliche (still do). I wish Bean would bring those back.....


----------



## ROI (Aug 1, 2004)

That's our own Trip!


----------



## Tom Buchanan (Nov 7, 2005)

DocD,

I would have sworn those posters came out after the OPH. I thought the posters were made to capitalize on the popularity of the OPH. I always found the poster amusing, and in hindsight, rather accurate on the look.

In any event, Potbelly sandwich shops must have bought out a warehouse full of the old puzzle versions of this poster since they seem to have the box for such puzzles mounted to the wall of many of their stores.

Next time I am in a Potbelly, I will look on the puzzle box to see if I can find a copyright date or other indication of date.

Regards,
Tom


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Tom Buchanan said:


> ...Next time I am in a Potbelly, I will look on the puzzle box to see if I can find a copyright date or other indication of date.
> 
> Regards,
> Tom


Tom, make sure you take some close-up photos, if you get a chance.


----------



## tripreed (Dec 8, 2005)

ROI said:


> That's our own Trip!


Haha, thanks.


----------



## Joe Tradly (Jan 21, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> DocD,
> 
> I would have sworn those posters came out after the OPH. I thought the posters were made to capitalize on the popularity of the OPH. I always found the poster amusing, and in hindsight, rather accurate on the look.
> 
> ...


Yes! I thought this looked familiar...and you're right, there's one at the Potbelly I go to on L Street in DC (in fact, a block away from Press!).

It's funny, whenever I go there with friends or colleagues, invariably someone points out that the poster could be me. Hardy har har.

JB


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

Joe Bondi said:


> It's funny, whenever I go there with friends or colleagues, invariably someone points out that the poster could be me. Hardy har har.
> JB


Funny, I thought you were older - wink (to quote that Southern Squire).


----------



## Vintage Gent (Jan 13, 2005)

Rocker said:


> Interesting - it looks like the guy is wearing the old style L.L.Bean blucher moc - notice the extra eyelets - (they may have called it something else back then becasue it was alittle different from the standard blucher). It used to be dark brown leather with the white rubber sole (like a Top Sider) but, of course, has the higher lacing and better fit. I loved those shoes - they were great - forgot I had a pair. I used to wear those (and still prefer the bluchers) becasue I considered Top Siders such a cliche (still do). I wish Bean would bring those back.....


As best I can make out, the poster calls these "Noah's Ark Deck Shoes."


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

Somewhere, someone must have a good clear image of that poster. I would like to read the print--I'm peering at the blurry letters and taking stabs at the meaning. Any help out there?


----------



## I_Should_Be_Working (Jun 23, 2005)

Literide said:


> Frat house basements/archives might be a good place to start.
> 
> Is that a bullet hole on the left side?


What would be a real fraternity house without an indoor archery/shooting range?


----------



## Hoyt (May 17, 2006)

*I've seen it.*

DD,

There is a national chain of sandwich shops called Potbelly Sandwich Works. We have several shops where I live and the last time I was in the downtown store, I noticed one of the tables had a diagram called "Are You A Preppy?" printed on it (under glass). The tabletop had the exact image of the poster in your post. I thought it was great and I had no idea what the origin was. Thanks for enlightening me.


----------



## Vintage Gent (Jan 13, 2005)

MichaelB said:


> Somewhere, someone must have a good clear image of that poster. I would like to read the print--I'm peering at the blurry letters and taking stabs at the meaning. Any help out there?


OK, here's what I can make out of the "inventory" (the blocks of text are a little harder to read):

Left Side
Heaven-ward Nose ? ?
Sneer Optional
Inital Ring
Baggy Boxer Shorts
Floating Crotch (not sure about this)

Right Side
Receding Hairline
Horn Rim Glasses ? ?
No Pimples
Upturned Collar ? ?
Hibernating Alligator
Pin-striped button-down collar
Navy ? Blazer
Roman Numerals
Nautical ? Belt
Concealed Weapon ? ?
? ?
? Khaki Pants
Flood Level
Cuffs or "Man Gutter"
No Socks
Noah's Ark Deck Shoes

It's a first stab. I'd be grateful for any help filling in the blanks.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Tom Buchanan said:


> DocD,
> 
> I would have sworn those posters came out after the OPH. I thought the posters were made to capitalize on the popularity of the OPH. I always found the poster amusing, and in hindsight, rather accurate on the look.
> 
> ...


Any chance of finding out if they have copies for sale or where they might be available for sale? That is a seriously funny poster.


----------



## MichaelB (Dec 17, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> Any chance of finding out if they have copies for sale or where they might be available for sale? That is a seriously funny poster.


I agree. Might the Potbelly Sandwich company know--or even be willing to sell some?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Good one, Vintage Gent. I did not get as far as you did. I can just make out some of the text in the bottom right of the poster, on Accessories. Will try to work on that later today.

EDIT
Here's my updated interpretations, incorporating Vintage Gent's and Rojo's interpretations:

_Left side:_
Heaven-Ward Nose Sunburned Nostrils
Sneer Optional
Initial Ring
Baggy Boxer Shorts
Floating Crotch

_Right side:_
Receding Hairline
Horn-Rim Glasses (Gatoring Damage)
No Pimples
Upturned Collar ??? ???
Hibernating Alligator
Pin-Striped Button-Down [Collar]
Navy Blue Blazer
Roman Numerals
Nautical Embroidered Belt
Concealed Weapon 151 Proof
Wrinkles Optional
[Brown] Khaki Pants
Flood [Length/Level]
Cuffs Or "Rain Gutter"
No Socks
Noah's Ark Deck Shoes


----------



## rojo (Apr 29, 2004)

Can read a couple of things. The glasses have "gatoring damage." The concealed weapon is "151 proof." The cuffs are also known as a "rain gutter," not a "man gutter."


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Here's as much of the text in the bottom right as I can make out so far:

ACCESSORIES: Baggy plaid, blue, yellow or pink trousers
(batteries not included). Top-sider mocassins. Tasseled
loafers. Plain wool socks. Black silk socks. Tweed,
corduroy, poplin or seersucker jacket. Country Club ties.
Crew or v-necked sweaters. ???-??? ???.


----------



## Nordicnomad (Jul 11, 2006)

*close, but no cigar*

This guy has the pose down and is wearing a Brooks Brothers sweater, but somehow can't pull the full look together. Maybe forum members can offer him some pointers.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

*Kinda like a reversed Barbour!*



Nordicnomad said:


> This guy has the pose down and is wearing a Brooks Brothers sweater, but somehow can't pull the full look together. Maybe forum members can offer him some pointers.


And he's not charging extra for the interior layer of sebum water-proofing?


----------



## Jill (Sep 11, 2003)

Larchmont said:


> My sister had that poster in our basement. Hanging next to it was a poster of a duck in "duck boots" - not LL Bean but some other brand...


 Probably Sporto. That was the big brand of "duck shoe" around campus when I was in college in the 80s.


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

*Sporto vs. Chris Craft*



Jill said:


> Probably Sporto. That was the big brand of "duck shoe" around campus when I was in college in the 80s.


Sporto was not the only brand. In fact, I find far more Chris Crafts than Sportos in local thrift stores by a pretty wide margin. Either shoe was patterned after Bean's Maine Hunting Moccasin (not the gumshoe or the boot), only with the rubber "upper" in bright colors. Admittedly, Sporto was the first such shoe I ever saw.

The poster of the duck was definately Sporto. I was doing some research for a client, and had to pick up an assortment of old magazines from that time period. Every issue of Seventeen had an ad featuring the duck in sportos for a span of four or five years. It became something akin to Pixar's hopping luxo lamp.


----------



## mpcsb (Jan 1, 2005)

*New Info ?*

So anyone get any more infor as to what all is said on this poster?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Below are my updated interpretations of the preppie poster. Note that each missing word is marked with "???" and words in "[ ]" indicate unsure interpretations. Thanks to those who contributed previously, but we're not done yet!

-------------------------

UPPER TEXT (LEFT SIDE):

...[hopefully] not. However, in recent [years] there has been a
dramatic population ??? of the ??? ???, [i.e.] the
Preppie. According to experts, the "Preppie disease" which
strikes thousands of youths each year, immediately leaves the victim
suffering from ??? ? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???
??? ??? of [1962]. ??? Preppies who experience an [incurable]
[thirst] for alcoholic beverages which often results in the ???
honour of graduating from college Magna Cum Loaded. Experts
have further distinguished Preppie [victims] by their [affecting] style,
mannerisms, ??? ???, monetary worth, and
self-love. Currently, there are only two known
cures for this disease: Reincarnation or
???. To determine if you have contracted
and been infected by the Preppie germs, study the
picture below and rank yourself according to the
following scale: 28-31 Ultra Preppie; ##-27 ???
or Intermediate Preppie; ##-#3 ??? Prep; ## or
less Normal.

LOWER TEXT (LEFT SIDE):

Preppie Test

To verify the results of the above Preppie
ranking, answer these questions and match your
preppiness to the following scale:
8-10 yes answers = Ultra Prep. 3-7 yes answers =
Intermediate Prep. 2-3 yes answers = ???
Prep. 1 or less yes answers = Normal.

1. Do you dress in a manner which attracts
women -- or other men?
2. C??? your ??? ??? monogrammed ???
???
3. If you had your life to live over again, would
you still fall in love with yourself?
4. Do you consider it your duty to be "[Snooty]"?
5. After a "big weekend", do you experience
"battle fatigue"?
6. Are you currently employed as a ???-
??? [inferior]?
7. If Moses had seen the way you dress would
there be another commandment?
8. Are you a candidate for the A??? of
Fame?
9. Do you wear a riding habit just to [pick]
???
10. At your college football grounds, do you
dress like a neon sign?

LABELS (LEFT SIDE):

Heaven-Ward Nose (Suntanned Nostrils)
Sneer Optional
Initial Ring
Baggy Boxer Shorts
Floating Crotch

LABELS (RIGHT SIDE):

Receding Hairline
Horn-Rim Glasses (Gatoring Damage)
No Pimples
Upturned Collar ??? ???
Hibernating Alligator
Pin-Striped Button-Down Collar
Navy Blue Blazer
Roman Numerals
Nautical Embroidered Belt
Concealed Weapon (151 Proof)
Wrinkles Optional
[Brown] Khaki Pants
Flood Level
Cuffs Or "Rain Gutter"
No Socks
Noah's Ark Deck Shoes

ACCESSORIES: Baggy plaid, blue, yellow or pink trousers
(batteries not included). Top-sider mocassins. Tasseled
loafers. Plain wool socks. Black silk socks. Tweed,
corduroy, poplin or seersucker jacket. Country Club ties.
Crew or v-neck sweaters. Goose-down vest.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Just updated the interpretation above. Can anyone add more?


----------



## spinlps (Feb 15, 2004)

Quick google found this article which references this poster and its sister poster, "Are You A Preppette?"

https://everything2.com/index.pl?node=preppie


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Another shameless bump for new members.

DocD


----------



## Nathan Detroit (Oct 12, 2005)

Does anybody have the other poster, Are You a Prepette?


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Doctor Damage said:


> Another shameless bump for new members.
> 
> DocD


...and again. I'm really hoping that someday someone will be able to tell me what ALL of the text along the left side of the poster reads.

DocD


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

What are those shoes our man is wearing?


----------



## jjohnson12 (Sep 6, 2007)

The poster was designed by actor/director Tom Shadyac while he was at UVA.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Shadyac


----------



## Naval Gent (May 12, 2007)

Wow, that thing's a blast from the past. Thanks for shaking loose those memories.

Scott


----------



## dpihl (Oct 2, 2005)

jjohnson12 said:


> The poster was designed by actor/director Tom Shadyac while he was at UVA.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Shadyac


Seems as if that little tidbit ought to blow this thing wide open.
If nothing else, there are bound to be Hollywood memorabilia sellers who could track down a copy of the poster. Not to mention the Sigma Chi fundraiser connection-- my younger bro was a Sigma Chi. Maybe he has some connections... I'll ask.


----------



## S. Kelly (Jan 19, 2008)

I remember seeing that poster in a few dorm rooms in 1980-81.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

"Floating crotch" = long rise?

Heh. I remember that phrase in particular.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Nathan Detroit said:


> Does anybody have the other poster, Are You a Prepette?


Here you go:

Ohhh, sorry, I thought you said Perpette.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

DocD - 

Not that this helps you in your quest for deciphering the text on the poster, but I vaguely remember having this poster. God knows what happened to it. 

If you're still looking for this poster, you may want to try seeking out toy / nostalgia dealers. You may find one lurking in a store somewhere. To find some dealers, pick up one of Krause Publications' magazines. They're chock full of ads. Also, you may want to contact Just Kids Nostalgia. They may know where to find one. 

Hope you find it and good luck.

Cheers.


----------



## Untilted (Mar 30, 2006)

jjohnson12 said:


> The poster was designed by actor/director Tom Shadyac while he was at UVA.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tom_Shadyac


i guess that poster sums up how southern college kids used to dress.


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Untilted said:


> i guess that poster sums up how southern college kids used to dress.


It's not too far off, 'Tilt.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Heavy Tweed Jacket, the blogger, has scanned in this variation on the poster. I haven't had time to correlate it but I suspect the text is the same (although the photo is different).

https://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=78preppie2.jpg


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks DD!


----------



## CornerBoy (Aug 27, 2009)

Here is a clear copy of the poster from the new University of Virginia Magazine. A link to the online copy of the story.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

"Bottle fatigue" :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Bruce Wayne (Mar 10, 2008)

Patrick06790 said:


> "Floating crotch" = long rise?
> 
> Heh. I remember that phrase in particular.


Could someone please specifically further define a "floating crotch?"


----------



## Zon Jr. (May 20, 2009)

Bruce Wayne said:


> Could someone please specifically further define a "floating crotch?"


The result of wearing "baggy boxer shorts".


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The OP's image definitely shows a d-ring or leather tab ribbon web belt unlike the last few images. I'd love to see that and the actual text describing it.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Thanks for finding the clear image of that poster!


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

I wish they would reproduce this poster. It would be perfect for the breakfast nook!


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Duck said:


> I wish they would reproduce this poster. It would be perfect for the breakfast nook!


I kind of prefer the photo from the earlier(?) colour version, which has the guy wearing the red polo and university stripe shirt. But, yes, it would be nice to see this poster again.


----------



## Duck (Jan 4, 2007)

Doctor Damage said:


> I kind of prefer the photo from the earlier(?) colour version, which has the guy wearing the red polo and university stripe shirt. But, yes, it would be nice to see this poster again.


I agree with you Doc. I would much rather have the original. Any ideas where to get it?


----------



## Reddington (Nov 15, 2007)

Duck said:


> I agree with you Doc. I would much rather have the original. Any ideas where to get it?


Good luck finding one Duck. I've searched eBay, Google etc. since Doc first posted this. What makes me so mad is I had this bloody poster back in the day.


----------



## Cgrphotos (Jul 6, 2011)

I have a copy of this puzzle new in box if anyone still is lookIng for one. It's still in the shrink wrap! Found it in the basement and was doing some internet research and found this thread.


----------



## Corcovado (Nov 24, 2007)

https://2.bp.blogspot.com/_5ULDVzlZ8_Y/S43D11rHncI/AAAAAAAADyw/r3WDlTF5K9s/s1600-h/poster.jpg

The "preppette" poster is at the above link. Not a great photo but the only one I could find online.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Funny stuff.


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Never thought I'd see this thread again... ho ho


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Looks like the pic in my original post is gone, here it is again:

https://postimg.org/image/8niqpi2mj/

And here's a variation:

https://postimg.org/image/89heqey3v/


----------



## Doctor Damage (Feb 18, 2005)

Photos have disappeared, sadly. I found Bornstein on linkedin, he seems to be doing well as a marketing professional of some kind. Now in dress shirt and necktie, ha ha


----------

